# Help with motor connection



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

I am considering purchasing this motor for an FCG. It is 115 VAC, so what would I use to power it with? It has the molex connector, so at first I thought power supply, but that is for DC. If I need to get an adaptor for a direct wall plug, what would it be called and would someplace like Radio Shack have it?
The motor looks very strong, and the price is right, so hopefully one of the gurus here can clear this up for me.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess you could buy one of those connectors and cut it to suite your needs. I noticed that it has a reducer on it. I don't see where it tells you the total RPMs of this motor. Only 12.5:1 ratio. I am hoping the speed of the motor is 5.76RPMs.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This motor uses a capacitor to start running, so all the wires on the modular connector may need to be used. Otherwise, I'd suggest looking for the white (neutral), black (line), and green (ground) wires, buy a 3-prong plug at HD and attach it to those wires. The white wire should go to the wide blade on the plug.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

That's it exactly, DeathTouch. 
I'm going to read you the specs on this thing, maybe it'll help. It's in my possession, but with the company return policy it can be returned (no RMA needed) within 30 days just because you didn't like it.
On that sheet, with wiring diagram, from the motor itself it shows the AC ground wire (green). The black is separate, just says 110 VAC
Then the Blue wire (which also goes to capacitor) is for clockwise rotation, and another wire [from motor) is red, for counterclockwise rotation. Both red and blue come together and it says 110 VAC there also. It says "Use a Switch" underneath, which I take to mean for swapping between CW and CCW rotation.
I'm not sure I explained it right. If not, I can scan it in, and post the drawing.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Got it all figured out, so hopefully I'll be able to wire this puppy up without turning myself into a prop like madmax's electric chair. 
Anyway, here are the wiring instructions, in case anyone wants to get this motor for themselves, they can see the wiring plan beforehand. Everything you need is readily available in your local hardware store or ate HD/Lowes.
So thank you, Otaku and Death Touch. It was your help that made me see the light.


----------

